# HIX HT-400d VS Hotronix STX16



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I got the HIX -400d and I was now reading up a little more on the Hotronix STX16.

What is a better machinge hands down. 
I know that hotronix has the auto lift wich to be is not that big of a deal

what I did find interesting is that it sais on the stahls website that the hotronix has more heat elements and the spacing is 2" so there are no cold spots. 

I have not been able to read anything about the HIX heat despercement..


The HIX has the lower floating plank and the hotronix has the upper floating platten..from what I have read it seems like the upper floating platten is better is this true?

The HIX goes to 450 degrees and the hotronix I believ goes to 420 degrees..

THe hotronix is within 2 degrees acuaracy but dont find any info on the HIX's accuracy.


HOtronix offes a digital preassure read out and the HIX is manual...Since I am new to this I think that this would be a great feature to have.. however I see lots of folks on you tube using the manual mightypress and I am sure after haveing expirence the bells and whistles are not as important..

Anyways these are some of the pros and cons..can any one contest to this info and how accurate it is.

I was thinking about sending the HIX back and getting the Hotronix STX16 it would be 250 more but I am thinking the digital pressure feature would be nice and if it has three times the heating elements and no cold spots it would be worth it..like I said before $250 more for an automatic lift is not worth the money but the other features would be if they are true..

oh yeah and it seems like the HIX HT-400d is an older machine compared to the Hotronix STX16

please any info would be great..

Rich


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I Have a Hix press with a lower floating platen and a Hotronix with a top floating platen. They both work great. I like my Hix better because it's lighter to take to events. That's why I have 3 Hix press' and 1 Hotronix. Good luck. ..... JB


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The real benefit of the Hotronix press would be the digital pressure gauge. Most of the other things are pretty much the same. However, the cost would be more than $250.00. This is the difference between the two presses. But you are going to have to pay to ship the Hix press back (or at least drop it off) and pay to have the Hotronix press shipped to you. You need to include these costs into your analysis. I know the people behind both of these presses and both of them are solid presses. I also like the auto release for most jobs (but not dye sub). Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah total cost would be $250 in cost plus $60 shipped back total $310 and they are offering free shipping back from where I purchased the machine. 

Off topic::::I don't think I will be taking it anywhere right now because I don't have a labtop and My computer cost me $7500 just for the tower. Just so you know in case you guys are saying what how much for the computer.I own a small graphic design business and I do video processing and animation as well. I needed a computer that would be able to handle the software I was going to be running and have the speed as well. This computer will stay put and maybe as time goes on I will invest in a labtop. Baby steps..

I guess after seeing Josh's you tube video I felt like I needed that hotronix machine. I am one to want the best for the money when coming to business needs. I really like the hix I think its a very sturdy machine however since I am new to the heat pressing/ t-shirt design world I think it would be nice to have the digital pressure display to make sure I am getting the pressure just right. I did a few presses with the HIX and when I washed them the vinyl started to lift..one shirt to the point where I could take the whole design off..I was pretty upset because I do not want to sell shirts of this quality. I need the good word spread out and repeat customers. I guess once I dial in the pressure and get more familiar I will most likely say that the HIX would be appropriate but for the novice maybe its good to have something that says the pressure so there is no second guessing. I already destroyed 5 tees and I just am lost right now...I KNOW its not the machine and more error on my end maybe the vinyl I was using was not that great I don't know. I was using easy weed by sissors and I just purchased eco films so hopefully that is a better material????

I tried doing as much research as possible before making my decision..and that's what lead me to the HIX over the mighty press and other presses. Then I started watching Josh's videos and second guessed myself...I called to talk to him and he I got the impression that he was very fond of the hotronix and pheonix machines(I know they are the same) ... 

YOu guys think I am crazy or what..my wife does..hahahahaah...with the extra $310 I could buy more material colors, better printer etc but I thought to myself would it be a better investment to just get the hotronix machine and ease my mind and stop ruining shirts and waisting through materials? 

when I called to coastal where I purchased the machine they told be that the hotronix was well worth the extra money and that it was like night and day compared to the HIX..I know HIX has been around a lot longer..but it seems like these hotronix and pheonix machines are starting to be more and more popular. One thing I asked and was told that the HIX machine has not really changed and the new Hotronix has newer technollogy and is closer to getting the heat correct within 2 degrees..is this True??

Sorry guys for the lack of knowledge on this topic..I am just going back and forth in my head...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would not under estimate how long Hotronix has been around. They have been making presses for Stahls for a while - definitely long enough to have the experience. I visited their facility a couple years back when they first launched the Phoenix press. It is a solid company.

If you are willing to pay that much for a computer, you should step up to the 16" x 20" press. The extra 4" will make a difference in the long run. I always tell people to get the largest press they can afford. Just something to consider.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep that is what I just bought Mark  I just bought the hotronix 16 x 20 with the auto open.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> I would not under estimate how long Hotronix has been around. They have been making presses for Stahls for a while - definitely long enough to have the experience. I visited their facility a couple years back when they first launched the Phoenix press. It is a solid company.
> 
> If you are willing to pay that much for a computer, you should step up to the 16" x 20" press. The extra 4" will make a difference in the long run. I always tell people to get the largest press they can afford. Just something to consider.


YEah the hotronix seems to be a pretty awsome machine from what I read. I ended up getting the 16x16 for right now should be here this wed and am looking forward to seeing how this works. Hopefully I will be able to dial in the correct preasure so I dont ruin any more shirts. I know that one must do test shirts for many purposes but once I got it I want to be confident that the client will not have a poor expierence with my work.

I would like to get the 16x20 however at this point I don't see the immediate need to get it as I am not really thinking about doing bags and what not. If All goes well I will invest in a labtop and hual this 16x16 around to fairs and what not and perhaps invest in another heat machine to crank out more work..I am thinking baby steps right now..THis is new to me and I still have to buy and test out materials. I just had to upgrade software for my business I got the roland GX -24 and some other things I needed so the 16x20 was out of my budget as of right now. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence in the hotronix machine. 

I know that most likely all the bigger name brand machines will get the job done and for a novice it will be good to have some of those bells and whistles 8)


----------



## Boomar123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all
I dont know about Hotronix machine, but I had big trouble with my Hix machine... so i sold it and bought myself another machine.

Problem with hix swingman 20d 16x20: I had problem with the settings ... after a while, i realize that the motherboard was broken ... it took them 3 weeks to send it to me! Costumer service was really bad(they didnt care of my problems)... Finally when I get the machine works... after a month of printing.. the heat press was heating up to 400C, so it burns all my t shirts... It pissed me off.. so i sold it and bought myself another machine.

I dont recommend Hix product


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

DAGuide said:


> The real benefit of the Hotronix press would be the digital pressure gauge. Most of the other things are pretty much the same. However, the cost would be more than $250.00. This is the difference between the two presses. But you are going to have to pay to ship the Hix press back (or at least drop it off) and pay to have the Hotronix press shipped to you. You need to include these costs into your analysis. I know the people behind both of these presses and both of them are solid presses. I also like the auto release for most jobs (but not dye sub). Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark


Just as a heads up when it comes to these electronic pressure read outs they most likely are using force resistant sensors to measure static pressure which is not very accurate from the start unless they are using more expensive material which i doubt. So seeing a manual read out gauges makes me think they are using load sensors for hix which would be more accurate from the start. So thats one take on anyone who is considering between the two still based on the pressure read outs.


----------

